# كيف نحول صناعة k-8e الى صناعة طيران جيدة



## Magic_touch (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*




*

*بداية قبل ان نقوم بطرح وجهة نظرنا ان نلقى نظرة تاريخية 
على مشروع الطائرة K8 فى مصر * 

*فى مصر جرت محاولات لاعادء احياء الصناعات الجوية 
المصرية فى منتصف التسعينات رات مصر الابتعاد عن 

الولايات المتحدة والغرب لامور كان من اولها هو سياسة 
الاب بوش فى التسعينات لتخيض التوتر وخفض نقل التقنية 
نتيجة لمرحلة ما بعد حرب الخليج الثانية * 


*فى عام 1994 الغت الولايات المتحدة مع مصر اتفاقا لانتاج 
الطائرة اف 16 فى مصر وسابقا لم يحدث اتفاقا عام

1988 بين مصر وتركيا لانتاج الاف 16 مشروعا مشتركا 
بين البلدين ولا حتى اتفاقا بين مصر وتركيا ان تقوم مصر
بانتاج الابرامز وتصدرها لتريكا وتقوم تركيا بانتاج الاف
16 وتصدرها لمصر بالمقابل *
*



*
 *فى عام 1995 رات مصر انها تبداء بخلق كوادر تصميم محلية باقامة 
مشروعات لطائرت خفيفة من سلسلة اطلق عليها حلوان بداتء بحلوان 
1 ثم حلوان2 وحلوزان 3 وحلوان 4 وكان من المفترض فى النهاية ان 
تقوم مصر باانتاج طائرة سعه 21 راكب محليا للسوق المصرى *

*



*
*اتضح لاحقا ان النتائج 
التى تم الحصول عليها من 
هذا المشروع لم تكن مرجوة 
او تأتى بفائدة كبيرة ولم 
يكتمل مثل هذا المشروع فلم 
يتم استكمال مثل هذا 
المشروع سواء فى تطوير 
الانتاج وتقف على الاغلب 
على طائرة خفيفة بمحرك 
150 حصان بوزن اقلاع 
750 كيلو جرام تستخدد فى 
بعض مهام الاستطلاع والرش 
الزراعى 

*
*لم تستغل مصر فى تلك الفترة 
انها سوف تقوم باستبدال 
156 طائر تدريب اولى من 
طراز جمهورية *

 






*وقامت فى الفترة من 1997-2000 باستيراد 100 طائرة 
تشيكية **من طراز Z-242L ثم تبعتها بعدد 10 طائرت 
Z-143 لحرس الحدود فى مهام الاستطلاع خصص منها 
80 لحرس الحدود و 20 للكلية الجوية

ولاحقا تعاقدت مصر على 74 طائرة Grob 115E للكلية 
الجوية المصرية 

ربما كان الامر متعلق بتلبية احتياجات عاجلة 






*




*الطائرة L-29 *
*
قامت مصر بعمل مناقصة لاستبدال الطائرة المتقادمة من 
طراز L-29 لطائرة تدريب اساسى نفاث متوسطة 

وتقدم للمناقصة الطائرة الايطالية S211 والطائرة الصينية 
K-8 الصينية والتى تشارك الباكستان بتمويل 25 % من 
برنامجها 


فازت لاحقا الطائرة الصينية لكون مواصفتها اعلى وكون 
الصين قدمت عررضا افضل لنقل التقنية لها 


والطائرة K-8 تعتبر تقليديا صينيا للطائرة البريطانية الهوك 

شمل التعاقد مع الصين برنامجا لاحياء الصناعة الجوية 
المصرية حيث تم تدريب 300 مهندس مصريا على تصميم 
الطائرت التدريبية والمقاتلة وطائرت الهليكوبتر وطائرت 
النقل الخفيف خلال 5 سنوات من التعاقد 


وكذلك ارسال 200 فنى صينى لتدريب 700 عامل وفنى 
مصرى على صناعة الطائرت 


كذلك برنامج لتطوير مصنع الطائرت بقيمة 20 مليون دولار 
مع تعاقد بقيمة 345 مليون دولار لانتاج نسخة من الطائرة 
اطلق عليها K-8E 


كذلك شمل البرنامج برنامجا مصريا لتطوير الطائرة اشترك 
بها علماء مصريون فى الخارج حيث 

تم تطوير 33 تعديلا هيكليا فى الطائرة كذلك تم تمديد عمر 
الطائرة لعدد 14000 ساعة طيران بدلا من 7000 ساعة 
طيران 

*




*قبلت مصر 10 طائرت التى حولت لطائرت العاب جوية 
بنفس الافيونيكس الاساسية الصينية *



*قدمت بريطانيا حزمة افيونيكس للطائرة لتطوير الطائرة 
K-8E لمصر بشكل مشابه لما يتواجد على الطائرة 
البريطانية هوك ضمن محاولة لتوريد بريطانيا 70 طائرة 
تدريب متقدم تحتاجها مصر عام 2001 


*













 At 10:25 am, June 5, the K-8E trainer aircraft 
test flight was 

successfully completed in Nanchang, Jiangxi 
Province, marking phased 

results for K-8E aircraft project exporting to
*الطائرة الاختبارية الاولى طائرت فى 5 يونيو 2001 وبعدها 
بشهر * 

*طارت فى احتفال بالهيئة العربية للتصنيع لتسليم اول طائرة 
بالمواصفات المصرية * 


​*
** مر برنامج انتاج الطائرة K-8 بعدة مراحل 

المرحلة الاول تسلم 10 طائرت من خط الانتاج الصينى 
بالمواصفات المصرية المطلوبة 

المرحلة الثانية بداءت بخط الانتاج بعدد 12 طائرة سنوية 
ثم ارتفع الى 24 طائرة فى السنة للعام التالى 
الى 36 طائرة فى العام الثالث الى 48 طائرة سنويا فى عام 
2005


شمل الانتاج الهيكل للطائرة كاملا وبعض انظمة الطيران 
داخل الهيئة العربية للتصنيع للدفاعة الاولى 

*[/B]​*
*​*
**




*

 *المرحلة الثانية بتوقيع عقد اضافى لعدد 40 طائرة ويشمل 
تعظيم المنتج المحلى من الطائرة ليشمل كامل الطائرة عدا 
المحرك ما عدا بعض الاجزء الحساسة او التى ليس 
لانتاجها اى جدوى اقتصادية 


استورد المحرك الامريكى كاملا على اغلب الظن 
*




*
كذلك نفذت مصر برنامجا تطويريا لاحقا للطائرة للتوافق مع 
مطالب القوات الجوية من مستويات الجودة العالية المطلوبة 
فاستبدلت بعض المكونات الصينية قصيرة العمر ومحدودة 
الاداء بمكونات افضل بعد حصول شكاوى عن الطائرة فى
بداية دخـولـها الخدمة 

لذا يعتبر الطراز المصرى من الطائرة افضل من الطائرة 
الصينية بمستوى كبير 

*




*

اعلن رئيس الهيئة العربية للتصنيع فى نهاية عام 2009 ان 
الهيئة انتجت 180 طائرة من طراز K-8E 

كذلك اعلن عن استلام القوات الجوية المصرية الطائرة رقم 
120 من الطراز K-8E حيث تم تسلم 10 طائرت من 
الصين و 110 طائرة من الانتاج المحلى من الطائرة كما 
اعلن سابقا 

*
​

*



* 
​


----------



## Magic_touch (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*



*
* الطائرة K-8E لتخريج جيل جديد من الطيارين *

* اعلن هذا العام ان الطائرت طراز K-8E نفذت عدد 70 الف ساعة طيران وتخرج من خلالها 500 طيار خلال السنوات الماضية منذ بدء دخـولـها الخدمة وهذا ما يعنى ان الطائرات نفذت كل طائرة 1000 ساعة طيران حيث ان الطائرت كانت تدخل الخدمة بالتدريج لذا العدد الفعال فى تنفيذ الطلعات يكون حوالى 70 طائرة بخلاف ان مصر قبل دخــول الطائرة K-8E قامت بتعمير وتأهيل اعداد من 30-40 طائرة L-29 لتستمر فى العمل حتى دخـول كامل الاعداد المطلوبة من الطائرة K-8E *

* يذكر انه سقط عدد 2 طائرة منها خلال العشر سنوات الماضية وكونها طائتر تدريب وطائرت التدريب يكون بها نسب الخسائر اعلى كون الطيارين معظمهم تحت التدريب لذا الخسائر للطائرة تعتبر منخفضة بالمقارنة باعداد ساعات الطيران واعداد الطائرت وكونها فى مرحلة بداية خدمتها فى القوات الجوية وهو ما يوضح ان الطائرة المنتجة محليا اعلى جودة من الطراز الصينى المستخدم فى الدول الاخرى *
*



*


* مواصفات الطائرة كما عرضت فى معرض للطيران بشرة الشيخ *


*



*



* الطائرة K-8E يعتقد انها تتمتع ببعض المزيا المحدودة الاخرى عن الطائرة الصينية من كون اقصى وزن للاقلاع اعلى اعتمادية المحرك الامريكى اعلى من المحرك الاوكرانى الروسى *
* الطائرة اعلى امانا من الطائرة الصينية لكون مكونات الهيكل المصنع فى مصر افضل من الهيكل الصينى بخلاف العمر الاطول للهيكل المصرى *
* كذلك تنفيذ المناورات بصورة اكثر امانا كونها طائرت هيكلها اكثر اعتمادية من الهيكل الصينى *

* حتى الان كل هذا تمام ولكن وما ادرنا كلمه ولكن*
*



*
* الاحتفال بتسلم الطائرة الاولى *

* برنامج الطائرة حتى الان طبقا ما سبق يعتبر جيدا ولكنه ليس ممتازا ولا يرضى الضموح الشخصى *

* لماذا *

* ان مصر كان يمكن ان تستفيد من هذا البرنامج بالتخطيط الجيد بشكل افضل بكثير من كافة الاوجه فالطائرة كان يمكن تطويرها بشكل افضل من هذا كذلك كان يمكن تعميق التصنيع المحلى للطائرة وانتاج المحرك لها وةكان يفضل انتاج المحرك الاوكرانى واستغلاله فى انتاج الطائرة وتطبيقات اخرى واحداث برنامج مشترك مصرى اوكرانى لتطويرة ليكون منافس وبموصفات افضل على المستوى العالمى عموما سنشر وجهة نظرنا بالتفصيل كافة الخيارت التى اريد طرحها لهذا البرنامج لتطويرة او استغلالها فى برنامج طائرة اخرى بنفس المفهوم المراد ايصال فكرته *


*



© Pilatus*

* The PC-21 cockpit can be customised to replicate modern fighter aircraft *


* نبداء هذا الطراح بفكر يطبق فى اوربا الان وهو استغلال الطائرت التدريبية فى انتاج طائرة لخدمة طائرت القتال فمثلا سويسرا تقوم بانتاج كابينة طائرة على الطائرة PC-21 مشابهة لكابينة المقاتلة F-18 فى الخدمة لديها لسهولة تدريب الطيارين *

* كما نرى فى الصورة التالية الطائرة Grob-120 تطبق نفس المفهوم الذى اتكلم عنه وهو كابينة تدريبية للطائرت المقاتلة فى الطائرت التدريبية *
* للتدريب على مهام تفاعلية لاطلاق النيران وغيرها من التدريبات *

*



الطائرة Grob-120 تمثل كابينة القيدة للطائرة يورفيتر تايفون*

* الطائرة نسبة المواد المركبة بها محدودة وما زال يمكن انتاج نسخة مطورة بهيكل من المواد المركبة بنسبة تصنيع عالية لتخيفض الوزن ورفع مستوى الاداء لها والقدرة لها من حيث السرعة والمناورة والقدرة على التسلق ننتيجة تخيض الوزن حوالى 340 كيلو جرام منها بسهولة فى حالة صناعة الهيكل من المواد المركبة بنسبة 50 % *

*



*

* كذلك لم تنتج مصر نسخة وحيدة المقعد مثل الهوك 200 بجنيحات قتالية فمع الاستخدام الكثيف للمواد المركبة وتخيض الوزن للطائرة مع تصنيع نسخة بمقعد واحد بدل من مقعدين اذن نستطيع الحول على مزيد من تخفيض الوزن للطائرة وزيادة حمولة الطائرة من الذخائر مما يزيد من جاذبيتها وفاعليتها القتاغلية كطائرة دعم خفيفة COIN *

*



*
*



*
*



*

* فمع مزيد من تخفيض الوزن للطائرة *

*



*

* التسليح للطائرة مجال اخر كان يمكن تزويدها بحزم اضافية من الذخائر *

* سواء مؤمتها مع صواريخ المافريك المتواجدة لدى العديد من الدول *
*



*

* او صواريخ مثل فيخر و هيرمس الروسية او برايمستون او بديلة الصينى *


*



*


* HERMES supersonic guided missile and tube*

*



*

* نفس الامر انتشار الذخائر صغيرة القطر خفيفة الوزن وازدياد اهميتها *

*LS-6 50 kg bomb






* 



* LS-6 100 kg bomb*





*



* 



* LS-6 250 kg bomb*





*




* 


* ناتى الى ما يطلق عليه الحزمة التسويقية للطائرة *

* ان مصر لم تسوق الطائرة بشكل واسع يرجع ذلك الى عدم توفير حزمة تمويلية للطائرة *
* وحزمة من الحوافز لها *

* فكان يمكن مع تسويق الطائرة ان نوفر تدريب عدد من طيارين الدولة المشترية من مصر فى الكلية الجوية*
* المصرية او تدريب بالاضافة الى بيع طائرت لتلك الدول *

* ثانيا كان يمكن تاهيل عدد من الطائرت L-29 وتقديمها مجانا لتوفير عدد ساعات طيران لتدريب طيارين الدولة المشترية للطائرت K-8E بطائرت مجانية من طراز L-29 قادرة على العمل لنفترض 1000 ساعة طيران اضافية مع *

* طائرت جديدة من طراز k-8E *

*



*




* كذلك لم توفر مصر حزمة اضافية من التجهيزات للطائرة لمهام اخرى*
* مثل معدات استطلاع ISR*

*



*

* او بنفس المفهوم استطلاع وتهديف وضرب *

* 



*
* وبمستودعات استطلاع *

* 



*


​
​


----------



## Magic_touch (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*



*



​ *المحرك للطائرة قدم لها محرك TFE-731-2A2A بقدرة دفع 3600 رطل الان الشركة تتيح للارجنيتين قدرة دفع 4250 رطل لهذا المحرك للانتاج الجديد نوعا ما قدرة مقبولة وتزيد من فاعلية الطائرة وهناك ايضا برنامج لتطوير المحركات TFE-7312A2A تطرحة شركة هنى ويل الان ضمن برنامج تطوير واطالة اعمار المحركات 





لكن المحرك الاوكرانى Al-25TLK المقدم منذ البداية بقرات دفع اعلى بين 2800-4500 ولا قيود على التصدير بعكس الامريكى اذا ارادت مصر تصدير بعض الطائرت بالمحرك الامريكى ستواجه بعض الاعتراضات لبعض الدول 
كذلك كان يمكن ان يحل المحرك الاوكرانى محل المحرك EJ-200 الذى كان يصنع سابقا لدفع الطائرة القاهرة 200 ثم للتطبيقات الصناعية 
كما ان احدث مصر لبرنامج تطوير للمحرك الاوكرانى واستخدمه فى تطبيقات مختلفة صناعية او لمجلات الطيران لطائرت مثل طائرت رجال الاعمال او طائرت بدون طيار بخلاف طائرت التدريب كما سنرى لاحقا يعتبر فائدة كبيرة لتخفيض تكلفة المنتج النهائى وزيادة التصنيع المحلى ونسبته 
*​ ​
*

​*
*

​*
*

​*
*

​ *


----------



## Magic_touch (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*





ناتى الى الافكار المقترحة باستغلال نسبة تبادلية من الطائرة بانتاج نسخة منها طائرة بدون طيار وليكن
سيكون نفس المحرك المستخدم وكذلك الهيكل مع تعديلات عليه مثل 
*


----------



## Magic_touch (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*الطائرة الامريكية افينجر سى General Atmoic 










التى لها محرك اقل قوة دفع حيث قوة دفعها 2800 رطل وبالتالى اداءء اقل ويمكن للطائرة المشتقة من الكى 8 ان تستخدم فى مجال اوسع من المهام بدء من الاستطلاع او القصف 
نفس الامر الطائرة الاوربية ايداس باركودا EDAS Barracuda 














النتيجة المقترحة لتلك الطائرة بدون طيار المشتقة من هيكل K-8E 

اولا زيادة فى حمولة الوقود بعد ازالة الانظمة المتعلقة بالطيارين 




كذلك مولد الاكسجين مع الافيونيكس 





امكانية تحمل الطائرة بذخائر داخلية زنه نصف طن 
الطائرة بسرعة 1000 كيلومترا 
سرعة كروز 850 كيلو مترا 
نصف قطر مدى 1000 كيلو مترا 
اقصى ارتفاع يتجاوز 40000 قدم 
حمولة ذخائر 1.5 طن 
الطائرتين الامريكية والاوربية تحققان مواصفات قريبة من تلك المواصفات ولكن بمحركات اضعف بقدرة دفع بين 2800-3150 رطل 

* ​


----------



## Magic_touch (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*الان الى الفكرة المقترحة فى حالة انتاج محرك الطائرة K-8E فى مصر وهو سيكون مجدى بعد انتاج تطبيقات متعددة له فى مجالات مختلفة كما سنرى 


كذلك يمكن انتاج طائرة رجال اعمال وطائرة مهام خاصة باستغلال المحرك المنتج محليا و 20 % 
من مكونات K-8E 
اى حوالى 45 % من الطائرة المقترحة 
خاصة مع توجهات الهيئة العربية للتصنيع للدخـول فى مجال تصنيع مكونات الطائرت وقطع الغيار يصبح هذا المشروع دافع كبير لها فى هذا المجال *

​


----------



## سامح الفيومى (19 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم​أخي المهندس مشكور لذلك المجهود الكبير والأفكار النيرة التي قد تضع مسار صناعة الطيران بمصر على الطريق الصحيح​فهناك دعوة من أحد الأخوة بالبدء من الصفر ولكن لماذا نبدأ من الصفر ونحن لدينا مصنع طائرات وطائرات تم تصنيعها به؟؟​


----------



## سامح الفيومى (19 نوفمبر 2011)

كنت ضمن برنامج تدريبي بمصنع الطائرات
وفي أثناء البرنامج كنت تصنع الطائرة k8-e ورأيت بعيني المهندسين والفنيين المصريين وهم يصنعون تلك الطائرة
وحضرت عدة إختبارات طيران للطائرة بأرض حلوان بمصنع الطائرات​


----------



## Magic_touch (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*











لكى ننفذ مثل هذا المشروع المقترح بالبحث عن احد لمشروعات الحديثة فى اوربا الذى لم يحالفها النوفيق بسبب التمويل وهناك طائرة مميزة فى جيلها يمكن استخدامها وتصنيعها فى هذا الاطار ويوجد طائرة مميزة فى هذا المجال 
متفوقة على طائرتها المنافسة النفاثة او التربو مروحية سنعرض هذة الطائرة وسنعرض مواصفتها وكيف يمكن احياء المشروع بتمويل مشترك يشارك به القطاع الخاص فى مجال الطيران والعملاء المقترحين لهذة الطائرة والطائرة المقترحة هنا الطائرة الالمانية GROB-180SPN التى لم تدخل مرحلة الانتاج بسبب ضعف التمويل ومازال هناك امل فى انتاجها فى فرنسا فى احدى شركات ايداس الاوربية 


**





 الاساس K-8E
 *​*

*​*





**





الطائرة تصمييما تعتبر تصميما حديثا وحصلت على بعض شهادات الطيران 
ولكن احداث برنامج تطوير للطائرة لزيادة فاعليتها يزيد من جدواها الاقتصادية والعملية لرفع فئتها 

فهى الطائرة تحمل عدد 9 مسافرين بالاضافة الى الطيار ويمكنا بزيادة حجم الطائرة زيادة حمولة الوقود اكثر من الحمولة المقدرة ب 2 طن وحمولة النافعة التى قدرت بـ 1130 كيلوجرام 
قدرة المدى للطائرة بـ 3425 كيلومترا










المدى للطائرة 


















كابينة الركاب من الداخل 








سنكمل البيانات الاساسية للطائرة الاساسية وليست المطورة او المستخدمة بمحركات امريكية او روسية اوكرانية المستخدمة على K-8












**
*​*
الكابينة من الداخل 













 *​
*


*​


----------



## Magic_touch (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*



*

*



* 


*



* 


*



* 

*



* 


* هيكل الطائرة مواصفاته ومزاياه * 

*



* 

*



* 


*



* 

*



* 

* الابواب والنوافذ * 

*



* 

* الحقائب * 

*



* 

 


*افيونيكس الطائرة من شركة هنى ويل الامريكية * 

*



* 

*



* 

* انظمة الهبوط 

**



* 

* الوقود 

**



* 

*



* 

* نظام تكييف الهواء * 

*



* 

*



* 


*ننتقل الى تقنيات التصنيع للطائرة مصنعة من المواد المركبة بدرجة عالية* 




 

*



* 

*



* 

*



* 

*



* 

 *والان المقارنة مع الطائرت المنافسة من نفس الفئة الطائرت الخاصة النفاثة 

**





**





**





**




*



​​
​


​


----------



## Magic_touch (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*التسويق للطائرة






* *بداية الطائرة الالمانية كما هى ربما لايوجد اقبال عليها كبير فى مصر خاصة لمطالب القوات الجوية ولكن مع استخدام المحرك الامريكى او الاوكرانى يمكنم اطالة جسم الطائرة مترا اضافيا مع بعض التطويرات على التصميم الاساسى لمزيد من حمولة الافراد والوقود والحقائب كذلك لتنتويع مجالات استخدام الطائرة بخلق مهام لها متعددة مثلما يحدث مع الطائرت المشابهة

مشروع الطائرة البيزنيس جيت كما يطلقون 

عليها يمكن ان يشارك به العديد من الجهات


1 - مصر للطيران

2 - شركات الطيران المصرية حيث يوجد 10 

شركات طيران مصرية

3 - شركة الخدمات البترولية

4 - عدد من رجال الاعمال

5 - الهيئة العربية للتصنيع كاستثمار خاص

6 - عدد من الطياريون المصريون حيث ان 

انتشار مثل تلك الطائرت يوفر فرص عمل لمزيد 

من الطيارين الجدد

7 - مساهمات عامة


8 - القوات الجوية المصرية لتلبية عدد من 

مطالب الطائرت حيث هناك مطالب لاستبدال 

الطائرت سوف تزداد فى الفترة القادمة من

1 - استبدال الطائرت بيتشر كرافت 8 + 2

2 - استبدال الطائرت الصينية Y-12 2 على 

الاقل

3 - استبدال الطائرت كوماندور بى 114 6 


طائرت

4 - استبدال الطائرت طراز فالكون 20 عددها 

3+4

5 - هناك مطالب متزايدة ىلطائرت الاستطلاع 

والحرب الالكترونية والدورية البحرية مما يعنى

تزايد الطلب على مثل تلك الطرازات






*​


----------



## Magic_touch (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*





ان صناعة المحركات لهذة الطائرة ستفتح افاق توسع اكبر لمجالات متعددة كما نرى من الصورة التى توضح ان تعدد تطبيقات صناعة المحركات للاستفادة من خطوط الانتاج لتوفير اكبر حجم من الصناعة المحلية للدول 






البديل الروسى للمحرك الامريكى 




محركات توربوفان للصواريخ التكتيكة والكروز 






التطبيقات فى صناعة السفن 





وهناك امثلة حية على ذلك بمنتهى البساطة 

المحركات لها العديد من التطبيقات كمحرك وحدة قدرة لتوليد الكعرباء مثلا او محرك لدفع السفن التجارية فمحرك كفارى الهندى الذى كان من المقترح تركيبة على الطائرة LCA سوف يستخدم كمحرك دفع للسفن التجارية الكبيرة 

نفس الامر المحرك AL-31

فعلى سبيل المثال مشتقاتة نراها فى محطات توليد الكهرباء بقدرات 110 -500 ميجاوات 






وفى مجالات ضخ الغاز الطبيعى 






ومحرك غازى بقدرة 14000 حصان











وبشكل عام كما نرى فى الصورة التالية تطبيقات مختلفة لتلك المحركات 






الامريكى TFE-7312A2A






اشتقاقات محركات التربوبروب ينتج منها محركات لتسير طائرت الهيلكيوبتر او الطائرت التربو مروحية 













فمثلا المحرك TV3-117VMA-SBM1V





يستخدم لتسيير اسطول من طائرت الهيل مى 17 والطائرة الهجومية المصرية كليوباترا 
كذلك تستخدم اوكرانيا النسخة التربوبروب منها فى تسيير الطائرة AN-140







المحرك VK-2500 ليس الا تطوير للمحرك الاساسى TV3-117







 *​


----------



## Magic_touch (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*




ان ما نقولة ليس بدعة فهناك تطبيقات ممثالة لها فى الطائرت بدون طيار الاوربية والصينية





اذا نظرنا للبرامج الاوربيية للطائرة Talarion UAV
سنرى الاتى 


 **







مواصفات تلك الطائرة تقارب اداء ايضا الطائرة K-8E فسوف تكون مخصصة بامكانيات وتستخدم الطائرة 
محركى تربو فان Williams FJ33-5A صغيرين كل منهما بقدرة دفع 1900 رطل اى 3800 رطل 




 


اما مهام الطائرة 




 


المدى لها 





 


وحمولات لمختلف المهام 





 



 وكذلك اداء عالى لمختلف المهام 





 





 








تسعى تركيا للمشاركة فى البرنامج مع اوربا عن طريق شركتها للصناعات الفضائية TAI وعدد من الموردين الاتراك وايضا كعميل لهذة الطائرة 






 

المشروع الصينى الاخر 





الطائرة الصينية  Guizhou Soar Eagle 

هى
الاخرى بنفس المفهوم ونفس الاداء تقريبا فالمواصفات تتقارب لانها تقوم 
بنفس المهام وان كانت اكبر 
حجما ووزنا من الطائرة الاوربية او النسخة 
المقترحة للطائرة المشتقة من K-8E


















الطائرة
الصينية تزود بالمحرك الطائرة F-7 الصينية بقدرة دفع 14300 رطل الذى يمكن 
استبدالة بالمحرك 
RD-5000 وهو نسخة من المحرك RD-33 بدون الحارق اللاحق 
وبكفائة ووزن اقل او اى محرك بديل 
اخرى مثل المحرك M-88 الفرنسى وهو ما سوف
يرفع الاداء والفاعلية لتلك الطائرة كنسخة صينية 
















 * *طائرات اخرى بنفس المفهوم 






 





 
 *​*





الفكر الروسى الماثل 




 

وبذلك يمكن تجاهل العجل الامريكى ونتركة لخرفان اخرون يشترونه جلوبال هوك 




 




 *​*
 *​


----------



## Magic_touch (19 نوفمبر 2011)

[FONT=Arabic Transparent,Arial, Tahoma]*
تصريحات صدرت بعد عمل الموضوع توضح الحجم الحقيقى لمشروع K-8E 


الفريق حمدي وهيبة رئيس الهيئة العربية للتصنيع*[/FONT]*طائرة بدون طيار*.. ‬قريبا

**بدأ العد التنازلي* ‬لإطلاق أول طائرة بدون طيار*.. ‬كان ذلك أول بشائر 
حوارنا مع الفريق حمدي وهيبة رئيس مجلس إدارة الهيئة العربية للتصنيع* 
‬موضحاً* ‬أن مصر لديها خبرات رجالها في هذا المجال أهلها إلي* ‬هذه 
المرحلة فالتصنيع الحربي هو نقطة الانطلاق الحقيقية للسوق العربية 
المشتركة*.‬
وأن إنشاء مصر لأول مفاعل نووي متطور* ‬يعد فرصة ذهبية 
لإنعاش الصناعة المصرية من خلال زيادة نسبة التصنيع المحلي فيها،* ‬كما أكد
أن الهيئة تقوم بإنتاج العديد من أنظمة التسليح والطائرات الهليكوبتر 
والعربات العسكرية وكذلك طائرات التدريب* ‬K8* (‬بالاشتراك مع الصين*) 
‬لتصنيعها وتسويقها بالمنطقة* .‬

*




*
إضافة إلي إجراء عمرتي الجسم 
والمحرك وتم الاتفاق معهم أن نكون مركز الخدمة الرئيسي لصيانة الطائرات في 
أفريقيا والشرق الأوسط وتم إرسال مجموعة من المهندسين المصريين للتدريب علي
تصنيع الطائرة بدون طيار وتم التوقيع علي عقد أول* ‬18* ‬طائرة* ‬،* 
‬وأوضح* ‬التصدير للمنتجات العسكرية* ‬يخضع للقرار السياسي،* ‬وأن الهيئة 
مستمرة في أداء دورها الأساسي في توفير احتياجات قواتنا المسلحة من الأسلحة
والمعدات الحربية وخدمة القطاع المدني*.‬
*❊❊ ‬سيادة الفريق*: ‬ما هي* ‬أبرز الصناعات التي تقدمها الهيئة؟
ـ
الهدف الرئيسي لإنشاء الهيئة تلبية مطالب القوات المسلحة* (‬التي تمثل* 
‬35٪*) ‬والدول العربية والد_____ في مجال الإنتاج المدني استغلالاً* ‬للطاقة
الفائضة وبذلك أصبح للهيئة نشاطان هما الإنتاج العسكري والمدني*.‬
العسكري*
‬يتركز في تنمية وتطوير الصناعات الحربية من المدفعية الصاروخية* ‬عيار* 
‬122،* ‬وصاروخ عين صقر* ‬للدفاع الجوي والصواريخ المضادة للدبابات 
والقواذف والنظم الصاروخية لفتح الثغرات في حقول الألغام ونظماً* ‬محملة 
علي عربات لنثر الألغام المضادة للدبابات أتوماتيكياً* ‬وفي صناعة الطائرات

انتخبت الهيئة العديد من الطائرات مع الشركات العالمية مثل الطائرة 
الجمهورية والتوكانو والألفاجت والهليكوبتر الجازيل وأخيراً* ‬طائرة 
التدريب المتقدم* ‬K8-E * ‬بالتعاون مع الصين بتصنيع محلي* ‬يصل إلي* ‬95٪*
‬في الهيكل فضلاً* ‬عن عمرة* ‬هيكل الطائرة وإجراء العمرات وإصلاح محركات
الطائرة بمختلف أنواعها وتصنيع المركبات المدرعة وناقلات الجند المدرعة 
فهد* .. ‬وتم تصديرها للعديد من الدول العربية واستخدمتها قوات حفظ السلام 
المصرية في البوسنة والصومال وتخدم حالياً* ‬في القوات المسلحة والشرطة* 
‬وأنتجت الهيئة حوالي* ‬17* ‬ألف عربة عسكرية من طرازات الجيب الحربي 
والبيك-أب والعربة الجيب* ‬TJL والعربة* ‬J8 ،* ‬وتوجد فرص عالية لتصدير 
إنتاجها للدول العربية في مجال الصناعات الإلكترونية نصنع المجمعات 
الإلكترونية للطائرات والرادارات الضفائر الكهربائية لمختلف الاستخدامات*.‬
أما
الإنتاج المدني من خلال فائض طاقة الهيئة لدعم القطاع المدني* ‬بحوالي* 
‬65٪* ‬في كافة الوزارات ومن أكثرها وزارة الإسكان ونفذت الهيئة أكثر من* 
‬200* ‬محطة تنقية مياه الشرب وتحلية مياه البحر ومياه الآبار ومعالجة مياه
الصرف الصحي والصناعي بمبلغ* ‬يصل إلي* ‬600* ‬مليون جنيه سنوياً،* 
‬وللمحافظة علي البيئة صنعنا أنظمة الاحتراق النظيف للقمائن الطوب والأفران
والمسابك والغلايات وساهمنا في حل مشكلة السحابة السوداء بإنشاء مصنعين 
بالشرقية لإنتاج السماد العضوي من قش الأرز والمخلقات الزراعية* ‬وإنتاج 
منظومة حفظ وتداول الحبوب بتصنيع شفاطات وصوامع الغلال* ‬وكذلك حضانات 
الأطفال المبتسرين وخلاط الأسمنت المزود بمولد للطاقة الكهربائية مع إنتاج 
أثاث المنازل والفنادق والقري السياحية والمكاتب* ‬وتعاون الهيئة مع 
وزارات الاتصالات والمالية والتربية والتعليم والصحة بتوريد حواسب وآلات 
طباعة بالإضافة لأجهزة التليفزيون والاستقبال من الأقمار الصناعية 
والسنترالات الرقمية وإنتاج سيارات الركوب وتجهيز سيارات النقل الثقيل من 
مكتب بريد مستقل وتحصيل فواتير كهرباء ومياه ومنفذ بيع لحوم وسيارات 
الإطفاف والانقاذ والإسعاف ونقل الأموال*.‬
*❊❊ ‬مشاكل السكة الحديد وعرباتها وقطاراتها في مصر لاتنتهي ما الدور الذي تقوم به الهيئة للنهوض بذلك؟
ـ* 
‬قامت الهيئة بتلبية العديد من احتياجات الهيئة القومية لسكك حديد مصر من 
إنتاج وتطوير عربات الركاب العادية والمميزة والمكيفة بكافة أنواعها 
والعربات الطوالي المميزة والضواحي وكذلك عربات القوي اللازمة للإنارة 
بالإضافة إلي كافة أنواع عربات البضاعة هذا بجانب العربات ذات المواصفات 
الخاصة والتي تطلبها الجهات المعنية بالدولة مثل القوات المسلحة ولدي 
الهيئة* ‬5* ‬مصانع تعمل في هذه المجالات ونتعاون مع* ‬70* ‬مصنعا محليا 
لتوريد المكونات الداخلية وتقوم الهيئة بتصنيع مثبتات القضبان وأطقم 
الفرامل*.‬
*❊❊ ‬إلي أي مدي تساهم الهيئة في النهوض بدعم وتطوير مترو الأنفاق؟
ـ*
‬يقوم* ‬مصنع سيماف بتلبية احتياجات الهيئة القومية للأنفاق وهيئة النقل 
العام من وحدات الترام ومترو الأنفاق كما* ‬يشارك في المناقصات العالمية 
لتصنيع عربات السكك الحديدية في عدد من الدول العربية والأفريقية والآسيوية
وفيما* ‬يتعلق بعربات الترام هناك تعاقد لتوريد* ‬88* ‬وحدة لترام المدينة
المميز بالإسكندرية بتكلفة* ‬300* ‬مليون جنيه* ‬فتكلفة العربة الواحدة* 
‬3* ‬ملايين جنيه،* ‬بدأ المصنع في تغيير المرحلة الأولي من توريد* ‬15* 
‬وحدة أخري بتكلفة* ‬240* ‬مليون جنيه* ‬يقوم مصنع سيماف بتنفيذ* ‬7* 
‬قطارات للمرحلة الثانية من الخط الثالث لمترو الأنفاق بتكلفة* ‬118* 
‬مليون جنيه،* ‬و4* ‬قطارات للمرحلة الثالثة من الخط الثالث بتكلفة* ‬16* 
‬مليون جنيه،* ‬مما* ‬يحقق وفراً* ‬يصل للثلث تقريباً* ‬من تكاليف استيراد 
العربة*.‬
*❊❊ ‬الأوضاع الاقتصادية التي تمر بها البلاد بالتأكيد أثرت علي الهيئة،* ‬ماهي الوسائل والخطط للخروج من آثارها السلبية؟
ـ
الموارد التي كانت تأتي من الاستثمارات تقدر بـ6* ‬مليارات دولار توقفت مع
مطالبة العاملين بالدولة بزيادة الأجور مع المظاهرات فضلاً* ‬عن التمويل 
المخصص للوزارات في الميزانية عن الخطط بعد الموازنة علي تقديرات السنة 
الماضية انخفض مع محاولة الدولة توفير الدعم والتمويل مشيراً* ‬إلي أن 
مديونية الحكومة زادت لأن الهيئة عندما تنفذ مشروعات لاتأخذ الأموال بطريقة
فورية وتظل مديونيات والسنة الماضية خرجنا بـ2* ‬مليار و100* ‬مليون جنيه 
مديونية علي الجهات الحكومية وحتي الآن لدينا خطة متابعة شهرية للتحصيلات 
من الجهات والقروض بالسحب علي المكشوف حمل الهيئة* ‬73* ‬مليون جنيه فوائد 
ووصلت المديونية* ‬2*.‬1* ‬مليار جنيه مع الركود التام بأسواق السيارات 
والأخشاب*.‬


*




**❊❊ ‬الهيئة أعلنت استعدادها في انشاء أول محطة نووية مصرية بالضبعة من خلال خياراتها لتأكيد التصنيع المحلي فيها فما الموقف الآن؟
ـ
إعلان* ‬غير دقيق* ‬فوزارة الكهرباء تعاقدت مع استشاري المشروع وهي شركة 
استرالية لمدة* ‬12* ‬عاما وتم وضع الشروط العامة للمناقصة تمهيداً* 
‬لنشرها دولياً* ‬وما نأمله كمصنعين مصريين ماكان مخططاً* ‬بداية 
الثمانينيات أيام المهندس ماهر أباظة وزير الكهرباء الأسبق لكي* ‬يصل 
التصنيع المحلي بها لنحو* ‬70٪* ‬وتم الدفع بالدراسات الدقيقة التي قام بها
الدكتور علي الصعيدي وزير الكهرباء والصناعة الأسبق وأي محطة نووية سينفق 
عليها من أموال الشعب المصري مايترواح بين* ‬12* ‬إلي* ‬13* ‬مليار دولار 
خلال سنوات إنشائها وعدم حصول السوق والصناعة المصرية علي نصيب عادل من هذا
المبلغ* ‬يعد خطأ فادحا*.‬
*❊❊ ‬هل مصر تمتلك القدرات المحلية بالمعايير الدولية والجودة العالمية لإنشاء المفاعلات النووية؟
ـ
ولدينا ما لايقل عن* ‬40٪* ‬من قدرات إنشاء هذه المفاعلات والمشروع* 
‬يستغرق نحو* ‬10* ‬سنوات تنفق فيه ملايين الدولارات* ‬يجب ضخ جزء كبير 
منها لإنعاش الاقتصاد المصري،* ‬كما أن قواعد البيانات التي أعدها د.علي 
الصعيدي وزير الكهرباء والطاقة الأسبق* ‬يعرف فيها كل صغيرة وكبيرة من 
الأجزاء التي تتطلبها المحطة ومدي توافرها في الصناعة المحلية وفي أي جهة 
أو أي مصنع وهو مايتطلب الزام مجموعة الشركات المنفذة بنسبة تصنيع محلي 
محددة وعالمية*.‬
*❊❊ ‬لماذا تنشئ الهيئة العربية للتصنيع محطة للطاقة الشمسية مادامت ستبني المفاعل النووي الأول؟
ـ
المفاعل النووي سينتج طاقة هائلة ستستخدم للتصنيع وإنتاج الكهرباء 
وسيستغرق بناؤه سنوات تمتد لعشر سنوات في حين أن المحطات الشمسية التي 
شاركنا الجانب الأسباني في أول محطة منها تستغرق عدة أسابيع لتوصيل 
الكهرباء للأماكن النائية التي لم تصلها الشبكة الموحدة التعرف علي هذه* 
‬التكنولوجيا المتطورة مع الملاحظة أننا نقوم بتصميم المحطة فقط ولا نقوم 
بإنتاج مكوناتها*.‬
*❊❊ ‬كيف ننهض بالصناعة المصرية وماذا* ‬ينقصها؟
ـ
توجد* ‬24* ‬شرطاً* ‬لإحداث نهضة صناعية في مصر*.. ‬فلا* ‬يكفي أن نملك 
مصانع وعمالاً* ‬مهرة لإحداث صناعة ونهضة وإلا أصبح لدينا عضلات فقط بدون 
مخ أي* ‬بدون مراكز للتصميم والابتكار والتطوير ونحتاج إلي أساسيات مهمة 
جداً* ‬منها وجود قاعدة معلومات كاملة عن الصناعة المصرية وتوزيعها 
الجغرافي بقطاعاتها المتنوعة بعدد العاملين فيها والورش المساعدة لها حتي 
مايطبق عليه ورش بير السلم وهي في الحقيقة ورش منزلية* ‬يمكن تطويرها 
بمساعدات فنية بسيطة وتدريب تحويلي مثلما فعلت الصين وبجانب هذا لابد من 
تطوير التعليم الفني الصناعي لأننا خلال* ‬10* ‬سنوات قادمة سنكون في أمس 
الحاجة اليه مع مساعدة القطاع الخاص علي إنشاء مثل هذه المدارس علي* ‬غرار 
ألمانيا واليابان والبرازيل مع وجود رؤية شاملة وحلم نسعي لتحقيقه حتي تصبح
الصناعة أحد أهم مصادر الدخل القومي*.‬
*❊❊ ‬الهيئة تنتج العديد من الأنظمة المختلفة من العربات والسلاح والطائرات الهليوكوبتر من طراز جازيل و* ‬K8* ‬لماذا التركيز عليها؟
ـ
لدينا أربعة مصانع هي الوحيدة في مصر بعيداً* ‬عن القوات الجوية وورش مصر 
للطيران التي تمتلك ورشة محركات لطائرات الركاب ونحن أول من بدأ صناعة 
الطائرات بدون منافس ويوجد مصنعان بالهيئة في هيكل وجسم الطائرة الآن في 
الطائرات ثابتة الجناح سواء المقاتلة أو النقل موضحاً* ‬أن تكلفة العمرة 
تترواح مابين* ‬150* ‬إلي* ‬250* ‬ألف دولار*.‬
*❊❊ ‬إلي أين وصل برنامج
تصنيع الطائرة الفنية* ‬K8* ‬وماذا عن حقيقة المفاوضات مع روسيا والصين 
لتصنيع وإنتاج مقاتلات وطائرات هليكوبتر؟
ـ تم الانتهاء من البرنامج 
وتعاقدت الهيئة مع القوات الجوية وشمل العقد الأول تسليم* ‬120* ‬طائرة 
والعقد الثاني* ‬80* ‬طائرة ودخلت الهيئة في مشروع العمرة للجسم والمحرك 
وهذا* ‬يزيد من عمر الطائرات التي سلمت للعقد الأول مشيراً* ‬أن لديه أملا 
أن الدول العربية الأفريقية تطلب هذه الطائرات وندخل في التصنيع لصالح دول 
أخري وتم العد التنازلي في صناعة طائرة بدون طيار بنسبة* ‬100٪* ‬بصناعة 
مصرية*.‬
*❊❊ ‬بعد مرور* ‬38* ‬عاما علي انتصارات اكتوبر ماذا تتذكر؟
ـ
كنت برتبة رائد معار لدولة ليبيا ومتابعاً* ‬لكل الأحداث علي أرض سيناء 
متسائلاً* ‬هل سوف تحدث حرب وننتصر علي العدو الإسرائيلي بعد تعليته لخط 
بارليف المنيع* ‬يوماً* ‬بعد* ‬يوم وانتصار السادس من اكتوبر عام* ‬1973* 
‬العاشر من رمضان سيظل محفوراً* ‬بآيات من نور في ذاكرة التاريخ لأنها قلبت
موازين الكثير من الدول العسكرية فالجندي المصري سطر بطولات عظيمة خلال 
معارك أكتوبر أذهلت العالم ولعل في ذلك قول رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم 
وأصحابه استوصوا بمصر خيراً* ‬لأن جندها خير أجناد الأرض كما سجل التاريخ 
شهادة القادة من براعة ومهارة وكفاءة القائد والجندي وخير مثال علي ذلك 
محمد عبد العاطي عطية صائد الدبابات الذي أسقط* ‬33* ‬دبابة وثلاثة مدرعات 
من بينها دبابة عساف* ‬ياجوري قائد سلاح المدفعية الإسرائيلي بصاروخ مصري 
الصنع وأكد الفريق وهيبة أننا نحتاج الآن إلي روح أكتوبر لإعادة الثقة في *


----------



## Magic_touch (19 نوفمبر 2011)




----------



## Magic_touch (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*الطائرة K-8E طائرة تدريب متوسط نفاث يطلق عليها متقدمة كناية عن التطويرات التى تمت عليها سواء فى مراحل الانتاج للدفعة الاولى او للتالية وهى تعتبر منافسة لطائرت اخرى من نفس الفئة *

*



*
*لطائرة امكانيتها قابلة للنمو المحرك TFE-731 تقدم شركة هنى ويل برامج تطوير له اثناء العمرة ويتاح قدرات دفع اعلى له سواء 4250 لاطل الان ام اعلى *
* وبالتالى يمكن استخراج منه طائرة بقدرات دعم نيرانى*
*



*

*مقارنة الطراز الاساسى مع بعض طائرات التدريب الاخرى*


* تنوع الطائرت لدى سلاح الجو المصرى من الطائرت التدريبية او CAS بخلاف المقاتلات يمكن توظيف كل طراز حسب قدراته فليس كل مهمة قصف تتطلب طائرة بحمولة اكبر او تسليح كبير بحولة طن او عدة اطنان *
*



*




* الطائرة تنتشر عالميا الان فهناك طلبات نفذت وهناك طلبات تحت التنفيذ للتصدير للعديد من الدول الافريقية وامريكا اللاتينية والصين حجم مطالب سلاحها الجوى 400 طائرة ويعتقد انها سوف يصل حجم الانتاج منها قبل غلق خطوط الانتاج بمصر والصين الى 1000 طائرة مختلفة لصالح كافة العملاء فهناك مينار طلبت 60 طائرة فينزويلا طلبت 40 طائرة باكستان حوالى 40 طائرة بخلاف العديد من الدول الافريقية وحجم طلب سلاح الجو المصرى لطرازى التدريب و Light CAS *
*



*​


----------



## Magic_touch (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*مصانع الطائرت فى مصر





*​


----------



## Magic_touch (19 نوفمبر 2011)

سامح الفيومى قال:


> كنت ضمن برنامج تدريبي بمصنع الطائرات
> وفي أثناء البرنامج كنت تصنع الطائرة k8-e ورأيت بعيني المهندسين والفنيين المصريين وهم يصنعون تلك الطائرة
> وحضرت عدة إختبارات طيران للطائرة بأرض حلوان بمصنع الطائرات​



*البدء من الصفر لن نراوحة كثيرا بالطبع الاهم هو الوصول الى صناعة كبيرة بالتدريج بتنوع المنتج وتنميتة وتطويرة بشكل مستمر الامريكيون والاوربيون المنتج لديهم يستمر فى خطوط الانتاج عشرات السنوات ولكن بتطوير مستمر له ودمج كافة التقنيات به بينما نحن نترج المنتج يموت بعدم تطويرة بشكل كاف*
*




* 
​


----------



## Magic_touch (19 نوفمبر 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BGa1ExHVjFU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uBSZWeoj8l0


----------



## Magic_touch (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*الموضوع فتح للنقاش ولكن يبدوا انه اما الجميع مشغول او لايجذب الاهتمام





*


----------



## سامح الفيومى (25 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
الموضوع هام وقد يكون بداية الشرارة لصناعة الطيران في مصر​*وتم تثبيته لفتح النقاش فيه*​


----------

